# Pics from today



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

The tapers set up for his plank today. Struck me as sketchy.









Went to a no heat call out on a 4 year old boiler system. Thought this was a creative piping job for the expansion tank.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Is that thing supported somehow, or just hanging by the fittings? :blink:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

No support whatsoever. Just hanging by the fittings. When I go back, I plan to run some strap from the joists.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

also it should be swapped out to a closed loop hydronic expansion tank and not that potable one..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> also it should be swapped out to a closed loop hydronic expansion tank and not that potable one..


Glad you got good eyes ... I didn't see that ...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> also it should be swapped out to a closed loop hydronic expansion tank and not that potable one..


What's the difference?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> What's the difference?


the bladder is precharged at 12psi and is rated for the stress of high temps etc..


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

looks like A amall fortune in Pro Press fittings...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Also, I know you didn't do this, but there are guidelines as to spacing between pro-press fittings. Too close together is a no-no....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

1" and smaller can be butted together.


----------

